# How to Exchange My Hyatt Week for Another Hyatt Location



## NWTRVLRS (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi 

We have stayed at our Hyatt Unit at Pinon Pointe twice now, and would like to exchange into another Hyatt property. As this is new for us, we have a few questions:

What is the process for exchanging within Hyatt? 

Are we giving up our unit before requesting a Hyatt trade?

Our 1st request would be Maui (I know it is a long shot, but thought we would try)... What is a typical waitlist response time?

Do people typically put in multiple requests?

Thanks!


----------



## DAman (Jun 20, 2016)

Do you have enough points?

Log in and make your request.  If unavailable you can request the wait list from that page.

From the Hyatt website:
"Club Members do not have to convert their Fixed Weeks to Club Points during the Home Resort Preference Period (Fixed) in order to access a Request or Wait List; however, a Member’s Fixed Week will automatically be converted to Club Points upon the issuance of a reservation confirmation by Reservation Services from the Request or Wait List."

As of now you can do a 5 day reservation on Maui by piecing together a 2 day and a 3 day weekend stay.  You would have two reservation fees and most likely two housekeeping fees doing it this way.

Waitlists can be filled anytime.  Typically at 6 months and 12 months but Maui might be different due to the resort not being sold out(i.e. the lack of owners who would deposit their units).


----------



## Kal (Jun 20, 2016)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Hi
> 
> ...Are we giving up our unit before requesting a Hyatt trade?
> 
> Do people typically put in multiple requests?...



 As noted, you do not give up anything until a requested reservation is confirmed.

 It MIGHT be a good idea to put in multiple requests, but you need to pay careful attention to one feature.  "Cancel other requests upon confirming a reservation".  Otherwise you may get multiple reservations IF you have sufficient points.  If you obtain a reservation that you don't prefer, there is a cancellation fee.  Then too, if you selected the "cancel other requests" option, those requests will be removed from your request list and you will go back to GO.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you for the information!


----------

